# 8 weeks and NO MORNING SICKNESS-A bit scared :(



## Dolphinz4

Hi Ladies! Im 8 weeks, and I have not had any morning sickness whatsoever! I m getting a little worried :( The only symptoms I've had are sore breasts, I pee ALOT, and I am always exausted! Ive been taking my prenatal before I even conceieved, so I dont know if that might have something to do with it- Im just concern that I am not developing enough hormones! Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Lillismommy

I didn't have any morning sickness at all when I was pregnant with my daughter (who is now 4 years old). In fact, I felt great!

This pregnancy has been morning sickness hell. 

I think it just depends on the pregnancy and you. You should be fine!


----------



## lalos 30

im exactly the same as you no sickness what so ever only sore boobs and feeling tierd all the time xx


----------



## tjayne07

i didnt have any morning sickness atall with my first,and im 5 weeks with my 2nd and havnt had any sickness this time,as of yet,and my 1st pregnancy went fine,only a percentage of people have morning sickness,by some of the stories ive heard,you should feel good you havnt got it:thumbup:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey there. Im 9+4 and still have no symptoms what so ever. no sore boobs no fatigue( no more then i usually have looking after my 6 month old) and absolutely no morning sickness. I worried at first but my HCG levels went up fine and i had a scan at 8 weeks and baby is growing perfect. count yourself luck. many women with symptoms with they were like you. I know its scary though. i panicked at first because with my first i had every symptom you can name from 4 weeks to 14 weeks.


----------



## 88Keys2

I'm 7 1/2 weeks, no morning sickness, and loving it. :) My mom never had it, either.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi :flower:

I'm 7 weeks today and have had no sickness whatsoever. I have hardly had any symptoms at all in fact. Sometimes boobs are a bit tender but then it completely goes away (like today!) I have just started the past few days with a bit more tiredness though.

I'm actually counting myself lucky now and just trying to relax about it - no point worrying and, to be honest, I really DON'T want sickness! :haha:


----------



## seoj

Do not worry hun... it varies SO much for each woman. I had a friend who never got MS, another got it starting at 10wks, another had it her entire pregnancy!!!!! So really, it just depends on how YOUR body reacts to the hormones. Personally, I've felt a bit hung over- like queasy and tired and icky- for about a week now... but that's it. I've not gotten sick or really nauseas yet??? If this is the worst of it- I'll take it! LOL. 

Enjoy feeling good while you can... at some point, something it gonna be uncomfortable ;)


----------



## jules1

Hello, I thought I'd got away with it too but the last few days I've felt really ill - so I think it can come and go at different times. My mum has 4 children and wasn't sick with one of us - I was hoping to inherit that. No such luck :( x


----------



## afisppq

I haven't had any morning sickness, I get a little nauseated if I overeat but that's about it. I did just come down with a pretty nasty cold and I can't take any medicine...not sure what I would rather have right now, morning sickness or a bad cold haha.


----------



## SECOND TIMER

hey sweetie ive had no morning sickness this time even tho I had it terrible with my other 2 but had my scan today at 11 weeks and everythings good  every pregnancys different hunni just try to relax and enjoy it while your feeling good wait till your in third tri with heartburn and aches and pains then you'll be glad you didnt get hit full on with the symptoms early on ;-) xx


----------



## Dingo1985

I've had no morning sickness either. It worried me a little but actually I'm pretty relieved!!


----------



## Dolphinz4

Well, this makes me feel much better1 It just makes it harder to belive that Im really preggers if I dont have any symptoms! LoL


----------



## hulahoop09

I havent had MS just nausea and I am 9 wks tomoz yet my sister who is also pregnant has been as sick as a dog. :D

xx


----------



## ellie27

With my first I only had a bit of on/off nausea from 6-12 wks and that was it!

Hoping this time will just be the same!:flower:


----------

